# Very realistic buildings



## Bay7

Amazing detail on this guys models and a good guide to doing it yourself.

http://www.009.cd2.com/members/how_to/nouaillier_a.htm


Steve


----------



## John P

Brilliant!


----------



## bucwheat

WOW!:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall

Excellent work :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## SJF

Incredible stuff; very realistic looking. 

Sean


----------



## paulhelfrich

Pretty amazing stuff. Takes real talent to pull that off.


----------



## louspal

The guys eye for detail is amazing. Truly a talent for minitures.


----------



## Jafo

fantastic stuff


----------



## kdaracal

I started a suburban street dio using foamcore. It looks terrible, because my skills are poor, but it's nice to know it can be done. Most excellent! Thanks for posting this resource!!

Despite the poor results, I'll post pics soon. 

:wave:


----------



## roadskare63

he is incredible!!!


----------



## Seaview

Magnificent! I know some professional artists who could be inspired to even further greatness by this guys' tutorial!! :thumbsup:


----------



## stretchdog

Man, his work and detail are killer!! Thanks for posting this!!


----------



## miniature sun

Good to see he has a site at last...I've been following his work in a series of articles in Military Modelling magazine for some time now...truly inspiring stuff and not a kit in site!


----------



## cobrajet302

magnificent. Great job!!!!!


----------



## SteveR

Incredible!


----------



## Jafo

id buy a book of techniques from him


----------



## Desslock

This work is so impressive that it looks like magic to me, heh.


----------



## roadrner

Great how to. All the adjectives have been used to describe those great shots! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

